# Elite Brand torch lighter?



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

After growing ever more frustrated with my two Lotus lighters and my one Bugatti lighter (all three consistently inconsistent), I started searching for a Ronson JetLite. None to be found locally, it seems, but I did run across a rather cool little lighter for just over $4 at Walgreens. Anyone have any experience, good or bad, with the Elite Brands torch lighter?


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought one of these a week ago and used it for the first time last night. It lit about every other click until I turned the flame size screw down a little. Then it lit every time. Very hot flame, toasted the foot of my smoke in just a few seconds. I like the way the jet points away from the button - less chance of it heating up and burning your fingers. In short - I love it. next time I go to my local CVS I'm going to buy a backup or two...


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought one at Walgreen's and it gave me nothing but trouble...lit once and then never again. Maybe I just got a bad one?


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

russ812 said:


> I bought one at Walgreen's and it gave me nothing but trouble...lit once and then never again. Maybe I just got a bad one?


Considering the price tag, that's very possible. Did you monkey with the flame adjustment screw? When I had mine, I think the butane was coming out so strongly it kept blowing itself out.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

russ812 said:


> I bought one at Walgreen's and it gave me nothing but trouble...lit once and then never again. Maybe I just got a bad one?


My gold one was working so well I picked up a second, silver one. Flame not as powerful as the first one. Both feel really good in the hand, and I too like that the flame is set at such a good angle for us foot-toasters.

For the price, I think they're worth trying even if a few turn out to be duds - just like their big brother Lotus and Bugatti lighters (only 1 of my 3 is currently functioning).


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> ...I started searching for a Ronson JetLite. None to be found locally...


I picked up 4 from my local Rite Aid, $4.79 each. They do have stores in Vancover according to the site. Hope this helps.

http://www.riteaid.com/stores/locator/


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I started searching for a Ronson JetLite. None to be found locally, it seems...


Do you have a CVS? They carry them, if you're still looking...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Strickland said:


> Do you have a CVS? They carry them, if you're still looking...


Rite Aid we have, CVS not so much.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If one is looking for Ronsons you can get a dozen of them off Fleabay for about $48 which includes S/H. Remember when dealing with stubborn lighters use good fuel and purge and refill the "right" way.


----------

